# Looking for peach wood locally



## sirsmokey (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey i'm looking to find some peach wood chunks or chips. I have looked at Lowes, Home Depot, and Walmart and can not find peach anywhere. I seem to find apple, mesquite, hickory, cherry, and even alder but no peach. Any ideas? I live about 45 min from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania..


----------



## smoking b (Jan 17, 2013)

If you can use pellets or dust Todd has peach  http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=21

If you absolutely have to have chunks this place is VERY highly rated  http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/

I don't know of any places local to you to get peach.


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey thanks so much. I have heard Todd has some of this however i can only use chunks and at the smallest chips (which id rather not). Ill have to check this out !

 I wanted to add that this place is about 20 min from my house thanks sooooooo much!... I also do some cold smoking so i will be looking to Todd for my AMNPS in the future ...


----------



## smoking b (Jan 17, 2013)

You're quite welcome! I just noticed the Pittsburgh location. Worked out perfect for ya - good deal!  You're also gonna love the AMNPS when you get one


----------

